# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Massive Canadian trucker convoy on its way to Ottawa against trucker vaccine mandate.

## El Guapo

These are truckers in Quebec - as far as the eye can see...there's a massive convoy headed to Ottawa from the west too

Marie Oakes on Twitter:

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),dinosaur (01-22-2022),Hillofbeans (01-26-2022),Lone Gunman (01-22-2022),Madison (01-22-2022),MisterVeritis (02-11-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OldSchool (02-06-2022),Quark (01-22-2022)

----------


## Quark

Great but it'll fall on deaf ears. Better to just go on strike and stop delivering good period. Let people starve to death, freeze to death, roast to death, etc. That's the way to do it. Either liberty wins or power wins.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),dinosaur (01-22-2022),El Guapo (01-22-2022),Madison (01-22-2022),Mainecoons (01-23-2022),Mr. Claws (01-22-2022),Neo (02-11-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Canadia is doing what America did in 1976.

We love your band, BTO, but you need them back now.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),DMK (01-22-2022),East of the Beast (01-27-2022),El Guapo (01-22-2022),Lone Gunman (01-22-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

Wait?  Truckers are lining up, from the east and from the west, to take the jab?  *It's a trap!!!!  
*
I think I am with the commenters that say they should stay as far away from that Ottawa place as possible, and just stop taking their trucks and loads into that snake pit.  Now that's a protest!

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),El Guapo (01-22-2022),Hillofbeans (01-26-2022),Lone Gunman (01-22-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Quark (01-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Just saw a live fb feed from a friend driving on Hwy1 in Vancouver...dozens of trucks driving dead slow in the center lane. Right now. It's happening.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),Lone Gunman (01-22-2022),Madison (01-22-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Is @Karl with Them...?!?

----------


## BooBoo



----------

Lone Gunman (01-22-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Is @Karl with Them...?!?


In "Principle" YES..

As far as Convoy "NOPE"..

Further more I'm "AMERICAN" theyd probably Beat Me 2 a Pulp if I tried Running their "Convoy". 

Secondly those "Canucks" set at like 65mph..

They can't keep up on I-94

"SWIFT" now "Passes" an Ontario Plated Truck.

SWIFT only CRANKED UP to 68 Mph to "Attract" Drivers .

Back in the 1990s Swift used to be Set at 63.5

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),El Guapo (01-22-2022),Madison (01-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> In "Principle" YES..
> 
> As far as Convoy "NOPE"..
> 
> Further more I'm "AMERICAN" theyd probably Beat Me 2 a Pulp if I tried Running their "Convoy". 
> 
> Secondly those "Canucks" set at like 65mph..
> 
> They can't keep up on I-94
> ...


 They're out in support of all cross border drivers. Americans included.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),Karl (01-22-2022),Madison (01-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

There was 100+ out there bob tailing.

----------

BooBoo (01-22-2022),Madison (01-22-2022)

----------


## Karl

> They're out in support of all cross border drivers. Americans included.


I "understand"..

Also Understand "This"..

In ONTARIO CANADA alot of them "TRUCKERS" are Foreigner Immigrants from Asia the Middle East. ..

They hit a BIG HIGHWAY like Interstate 90/94 the Dan Ryan Expressway through the Heart of Chicago..

Trucks ain't Allowed in the Express Lanes..

All Trucks must take "Local" Lane Big Sign afew miles before the "Split" and Illinois State Police Squad "waiting" there Tail a Big Rig in Express Lanes..

Welp this "ONTARIO" plated truck came off the STEVENSON or I-55..

Wanted to merge in the "Local" Lanes of 90/94 the Dan Ryan Expressway..

He was So "Confused" stopped in the Middle trying hit those "Express" Lanes..

I mean DEAD STOP and Left Blinker on..

Did it never "Occur" to him just keep going "Straight" down the LOCAL LANES..

That guy could've caused a 100 vehicle "PILE-UP"

I "MYSELF" had I not had my Right "Clear" and Nice Chevy Caviler Driver slowing down and "FLASHING" headlights that I could GET IN .

I would've "PLOWED" that "Ontario" at about 60 mph

Despite his "Ignorance" Stopping Middle of 90/94 would've "Rear-ended" so that been "My-Fault" 100%

----------

El Guapo (01-22-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I "understand"..
> 
> Also Understand "This"..
> 
> In ONTARIO CANADA alot of them "TRUCKERS" are Foreigner Immigrants from Asia the Middle East. ..
> 
> They hit a BIG HIGHWAY like Interstate 90/94 the Dan Ryan Expressway through the Heart of Chicago..
> 
> Trucks ain't Allowed in the Express Lanes..
> ...


 Pajeets got a lock on port container traffic years ago, and have spread throughout the industry ever since. You may have heard of the Humboldt Broncos crash where some idiot pajeet crashed a junior hockey team bus killing 16 of them:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humbol...ncos_bus_crash

----------

Karl (01-22-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Pajeets got a lock on port container traffic years ago, and have spread throughout the industry ever since. You may have heard of the Humboldt Broncos crash where some idiot pajeet crashed a junior hockey team bus killing 16 of them:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humbol...ncos_bus_crash


I don't care this is the 90/94 Dan Ryan Expressway through the Heart of Chicago..

Ya got "No" Buisness Being On It ..

Unless ya "Know" the DEAL

----------


## Karl

> I don't care this is the 90/94 Dan Ryan Expressway through the Heart of Chicago..
> 
> Ya got "No" Buisness Being On It ..
> 
> Unless ya "Know" the DEAL


It wrong that I say that..

Once as a Young Man I wouldve done something about as "STUPID"..

Only Reason I know the Dan Ryan so well is that I've been Back & Forth up and down it like 500 times now..

So coming in or out I know my "Lane" Position or where I gotta "Cut" In or Out

----------


## El Guapo

Just outside Revelstoke

https://www.facebook.com/10006027513...59489690866763

----------


## El Guapo

There's a gofundme up for donations to help with expenses...It's close to 2 million with a goal of 3 million. Feel free to donate if you wish:

https://www.gofundme.com/f/taking-ba...om-convoy-2022

----------

Madison (01-23-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

When I worked in Saudi in the 70s all our european drivers were phased out and replaced by Thais who did not have truck driver licences but had "training"by a former Dallas police officer who did not have a truck driver licence himself.Our trucks primary job was to take containers from the Red Sea coast to Dammam on the east coast.Accidents were numerous.An average of 2 trucks a month written off.Apparently the 2 man crews used to change seats without stopping.

----------


## El Guapo

Think fake news is a problem in the US? This is the stuff of nightmares - propagandist scum outright lying to the public about why they see trucks jamming the roads everywhere. Disgusting.







> *It gets worse and worse every year: Truckers rally in B.C., citing unsafe highway conditions*
> It gets worse and worse every year: Truckers rally in B.C., citing unsafe highway conditions


https://globalnews.ca/news/8531929/t...c-road-safety/

----------

Lone Gunman (01-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Canadians have had enough. Happening right now on hwy1:

https://www.facebook.com/873270547/v...18400627079648

----------

Big Dummy (01-23-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Windsor, Ontario this morning:


https://www.facebook.com/10000289355...82421932714357

----------


## El Guapo

Yes, it's real and it's on.

I think there was talk of truckers doing something like this in Australia a few months ago. Came to nothing. 

Fucking pussies.

----------


## El Guapo

Strathmore, Alberta:

https://www.facebook.com/626715351/v...12070472887870

----------


## El Guapo

Okotoks rally...

https://www.facebook.com/watch/live?...30215954527764

 truckers up from High River, Nanton and Lethbridge on their way to Calgary to rendezvous with other Albertan truckers to go on to Ottawa.

_Fuck Trudeau_ and his puppet masters

----------


## El Guapo

On the ground in Windsor, Ontario (Major cross-border trucking point with Detroit) 


https://www.facebook.com/1256666484/...06848241398374

----------

Physics Hunter (01-25-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

American trucks doing the same on the Detroit side.

----------


## El Guapo

From Vancouver Island to Moncton New Brunswick:

Snezhana â˜¦ï¸ on Twitter: 
AnnieðŸ‡¨ðŸ‡¦ on Twitter: 
Fundamental Freedoms on Twitter: 
Richard on Twitter: 
Scott on Twitter: 
Nicholas Pereira on Twitter: 
WorldWideNews24 (XII) on Twitter: 
WorldWideNews24 (XII) on Twitter:

----------


## El Guapo

The convoy is now 45 miles long and Canadians have donated 4.2 million dollars so far.  Apparently there are hundreds more waiting to join along the way and thousands of American trucks are heading up to join in.
Here's their facebook page if you want the straight goods on what's going on.
https://m.facebook.com/Freedom-Convo...0286905896085/
 The lugenpresse is doing their best to not cover/criticize/minimize the movement. 
 That means it's working.

Business leaders are now urging tardo to back off:
Delay vaccine mandate for cross-border truckers, business groups urge Trudeau | National Post

----------

MisterVeritis (02-11-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Fill the gas tanks, and raid CostCo now.  This is swirling into hell.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> On the ground in Windsor, Ontario (Major cross-border trucking point with Detroit) 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1256666484/...06848241398374


I don't know there you get all this, I don't see it anywhere else, but keep up the good work!

----------

El Guapo (01-25-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Physics Hunter (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Gofundme is over 5 million now

https://www.gofundme.com/f/taking-ba...om-convoy-2022

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

400-500 trucks heading up from Newfie and the maritimes. Members of parliament are starting to smell the coffee and are starting to show support. Jan 25 3 day recap:



> On day 3 of the Truckers for Freedom Convoy, the large Western fleet made its way through Saskatchewan and Manitoba, an Eastern convoy out of Newfoundland began rolling and Conservative MPs jumped on board to show their support.
> 
> In the early morning hours, crowds in Saskatchewan lined the roads in support of the truckers.
> 
> In Moose Jaw, crowds lit fireworks. 
> 
> THE FREEDOM TRUCKER CONVOY DRIVING THROUGH MOOSE JAW, SASKATCHEWAN, CANADA TONIGHT AS IT MAKES ITS WAY TO OTTAWA TO PROTEST MANDATES AND RESTRICTIONS IN THE COUNTRY. PIC.TWITTER.COM/MIWYLPZSP0
> 
>  Marie Oakes (@TheMarieOakes) January 25, 2022
> ...


Recap of Day 3 of the Truckers for Freedom Convoy across Canada | True North

----------

Physics Hunter (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Apparently there are 11 separate convoys converging on Ottawa

----------

Hillofbeans (01-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

_Truck Fudeau!_  :Headbang:

----------

Hillofbeans (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Newfies come out in a snowstorm to see their convoy off - Port Aux Basques, Newfoundland:

https://www.facebook.com/10000422673...25267612190520

----------


## Physics Hunter

I hit up Duckduckgo for Canada truck Convoy, and Canada truck protest...
1 hit Reuters, 1 TheHill, and 1 TheDailyWire, NOTHING ELSE!

It's like this is not happening.

There is only one hit on WhatFinger.com (my favorite right-side aggregator site) from the Independent Sentinel and it is about 10K Truckers joining in.

Somebody better drag C.W. McCall out of mothballs, they got them some Convoys!

Proud of you Canada.  (Never thought I would say those words.)

----------

El Guapo (01-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Apparently there are 11 separate convoys converging on Ottawa


The app he mentioned is interesting to listen to. 

I just wish I were closer to the MT border location. 

20220126_000436.jpg

----------

El Guapo (01-26-2022),Physics Hunter (01-26-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The app he mentioned is interesting to listen to. 
> 
> I just wish I were closer to the MT border location. 
> 
> 20220126_000436.jpg


I hate apps, but I have an assignment from a business opportunity to figure them out, I chased the key link there and found no app.  

Awesome video.

----------

El Guapo (01-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I hate apps, but I have an assignment from a business opportunity to figure them out, I chased the key link there and found no app.  
> 
> Awesome video.


Here is an image of the app, and then an image of the channel...

Screenshot_20220126-071430_One UI Home.jpg

Screenshot_20220126-071514_Zello.jpg

----------

El Guapo (01-26-2022),Physics Hunter (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The more the Canadian Apparatchik Lugenpresse tries to shit on this movement...the more it grows!

----------

Hillofbeans (01-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Here is an image of the app, and then an image of the channel...
> 
> Attachment 65210
> 
> Attachment 65209


 Been listening in for a while...can't tell you how nice it is to hear some sane voices. Not many of them out here in the belly of the beast.

 Thanks for posting this.  @OneDumbBlonde  :Love9:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Been listening in for a while...can't tell you how nice it is to hear some sane voices. Not many of them out here in the belly of the beast.
> 
>  Thanks for posting this.  @OneDumbBlonde


It sure sounds like quite the mass of sanity is rolling in!  I heard that one of the 11 convoys was 93 miles long... maybe a day ago?   I'm loving the images and videos that are starting to make their rounds.

Turdeau.jpg

----------

El Guapo (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This is getting international attention now. People around the world are cheering them on.
Even got a mention on Joe Rogan's podcast today:





This is not going away. 


Mandated tyranny is going away.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Press release today outlining the convoy's purpose:

https://www.facebook.com/Freedom-Con...10053591586083

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Laura Ingraham is on it too

https://www.bitchute.com/video/pZ2xNSXzlghY/

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Two nights ago, I said I could only find a couple fringey mentions in the media.  Well, it broke very wide today, finally

----------

El Guapo (01-26-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-26-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Two nights ago, I said I could only find a couple fringey mentions in the media.  Well, it broke very wide today, finally


Yep, it's an actual 'grass roots' spontaneous phenomenon. And it's just getting started. Saturday is the big day as they arrive at Parliament Hill. The fuckwits in power better get their shit together; they can't ignore this away.

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The action isn't going to be just in Ottawa on Saturday, either. There are similar events planned at all provincial legislatures as well, for those who couldn't make the journey to Ottawa. 
 Going to be an interesting day.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Algonquin Nations Throwing in their support:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The action isn't going to be just in Ottawa on Saturday, either. There are similar events planned at all provincial legislatures as well, for those who couldn't make the journey to Ottawa. 
>  Going to be an interesting day.


Had not heard that.

----------


## El Guapo

Just saw the Aussies have been inspired to do a similar run:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/335743718379134/

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Authentic

If American truckers did this it would be called a "white supremacist" insurrection.

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## Neo

All the authorities need do is close all the truckers roads into cities.

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> All the authorities need do is close all the truckers roads into cities.


That simply?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Canadianeye (01-27-2022),Kodiak (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## old dog

> There's a gofundme up for donations to help with expenses...It's close to 2 million with a goal of 3 million. Feel free to donate if you wish:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/taking-ba...om-convoy-2022


It's up to $5,976,540

----------

Canadianeye (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> All the authorities need do is close all the truckers roads into cities.


Sounds about right coming from a lover of big government.

----------

Canadianeye (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> All the authorities need do is close all the truckers roads into cities.


Authoritarians always have the best solutions.

Could be even better solutions out there tho. Maybe getting some twitter feeds going to our allies in France - the Yellow Vests - who brought the thug Macron to his *economic knees*.

Perhaps a *global* Yellow Vests coordinated tactical war against the authoritarians and their toadies?

Hmmm. Yeah. That seems like it might be a better solution than the thugs idea.

----------

Kodiak (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## old dog

We are seeing very large protests in Canada, France and throughout Europe.  Not so much in America.  Are the 1/6 persecutions by the democrats, the 24/7 media propaganda and free reign given to Antifa having a chilling effect on American's?  

 :Dontknow:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Neo

> We are seeing very large protests in Canada, France and throughout Europe.  Not so much in America.  Are the 1/6 persecutions by the democrats, the 24/7 media propaganda and free reign given to Antifa having a chilling effect on American's?


It appears Americans have more sense, the only thing these truckers are going to achieve is disruption, the losers are the public not the governments.

----------


## old dog

> It appears Americans have more sense, the only thing these truckers are going to achieve is disruption, the losers are the public not the governments.


Silence is submission.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Silence is submission.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

old dog (01-27-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> We are seeing very large protests in Canada, France and throughout Europe.  Not so much in America.  Are the 1/6 persecutions by the democrats, the 24/7 media propaganda and free reign given to Antifa having a chilling effect on American's?





> It appears Americans have more sense, the only thing these truckers are going to achieve is disruption, the losers are the public not the governments.


Thinking the truckers will only achieve disruption is a defeatist mentality.

American isn't in as bad of condition as Canada, France, and other places in the world.  Yet.  When we are, then it'll show what we're made of.  I don't know what that will end up being.  I do know some areas are standing up and pushing back just fine... just not sure if it's enough.

----------


## El Guapo

> All the authorities need do is close all the truckers roads into cities.


lolwut

----------


## El Guapo

> If American truckers did this it would be called a "white supremacist" insurrection.


That's pretty much what turdeau and his lugenpresse are calling it.

----------

Authentic (01-27-2022)

----------


## Neo

> That's pretty much what turdeau and his lugenpresse are calling it.


But I ask you…a few trucks cramming into cities? Disruption at the very least?

----------


## Canadianeye

> That's pretty much what turdeau and his lugenpresse are calling it.


I haven't verified, but heard through the proverbial grapevine, that there might be simultaneous mass Canadian protest from stores/bars etc - and just open all their stores and cease any restrictions laid down by the thugs.

----------

El Guapo (01-27-2022),Hillofbeans (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I haven't verified, but heard through the proverbial grapevine, that there might be simultaneous mass Canadian protest from stores/bars etc - and just open all their stores and cease any restrictions laid down by the thugs.


Now would be time  :Thumbsup20:  :Headbang:

----------


## Neo

> I haven't verified, but heard through the proverbial grapevine, that there might be simultaneous mass Canadian protest from stores/bars etc - and just open all their stores and cease any restrictions laid down by the thugs.


Name your source of grapevine?

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

I heard last night that as the western convoy was entering Ontario, the last of it's trucks at it's tail were crossing into Manitoba.

IOW the convoy stretched clear across Manitoba. _That's over 400 km._

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022),Hillofbeans (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Name your source of grapevine?


Some of the people who are looking at legal actions regarding GoFundMe.

Why? You want to report them to your authoritarian masters?

----------

Hillofbeans (01-27-2022),Kodiak (01-27-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

> Gofundme is over 5 million now
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/taking-ba...om-convoy-2022



I've read that GoFundMe is locking up those funds and refusing to release them to the truckers.

Link

----------

Canadianeye (01-27-2022),El Guapo (01-27-2022),Hillofbeans (01-27-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Some of the people who are looking at legal actions regarding GoFundMe.
> 
> Why? You want to report them to your authoritarian masters?

----------

Canadianeye (01-27-2022),El Guapo (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Some of the people who are looking at legal actions regarding GoFundMe.
> 
> Why? You want to report them to your authoritarian masters?


 Speaking of gofundme, donations right now are 6.1+ million dollars

----------

Canadianeye (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I've read that GoFundMe is locking up those funds and refusing to release them to the truckers.
> 
> Link


 It was rumoured but isn't true...the commie faggots @ GFM were trying to play fucking games, but it's not going to happen, as far as I know.
 The organizers have their act together.

 Easy enough to verify- all you have to do is look at the page and see that donations are still being accepted.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/taking-ba...om-convoy-2022

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Speaking of gofundme, donations right now are 6.1+ million dollars


Yeah. Releasable though? GoFundMe has to release...and GoFundMe is part of the authoritarian thug industry.

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> It was rumoured but isn't true...the commie faggots @ GFM were trying to throw a wrench into it, but it's not going to happen.


Good to hear.

----------

Hillofbeans (01-27-2022)

----------


## Neo

> Some of the people who are looking at legal actions regarding GoFundMe.
> 
> Why? You want to report them to your authoritarian masters?


LMFARO

----------


## El Guapo

> Good to hear.


 If they were withholding funds, they couldn't legally still accept donations. That's still open.

----------


## El Guapo

> LMFARO


 Don't you have a booster to go get or something?  :Geez:

----------

Hillofbeans (01-27-2022),Neo (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> LMFARO


Always nice to see people laughing their ass right off.

tenor.gif

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Always nice to see people laughing their ass right off.
> 
> tenor.gif


I was wondering what the hell the "R" was in his acronym.

----------


## Neo

> Always nice to see people laughing their ass right off.
> 
> tenor.gif


$1.51.9 litre for gas in Toronto, and going up to 1.53.9 on Saturday.. :Thumbsup20:  I can feel the truckers pain

I’m stealing that gif  :Smile:

----------


## El Guapo

> I was wondering what the hell the "R" was in his acronym.


Oh. I thought it meant 'arse'.

 :Grin20:

----------


## El Guapo

> 


Take it easy on him. As a Britbong, he knows nothing but the yoke.

----------


## Neo

> Take it easy on him. As a Britbong, he knows nothing but the yoke.


Turdo has 4 more years to apply the yoke and for you to place your head in his hands.  :Smile:

----------


## El Guapo

4 more _days_

 :Grin20:

----------

Neo (01-27-2022)

----------


## Neo

52% of Canadians support taxing the unvaccinated so it cancels out the truckers protests…..right?  :Smile:

----------


## Kodiak

> 52% of Canadians support taxing the unvaccinated so it cancels out the truckers protests…..right?


Correction: 52% of brainwashed sheep.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 52% of Canadians support taxing the unvaccinated so it cancels out the truckers protests…..right?


Whoa, if that's true, that's pretty telling. Apparently, 80% of the Canadian population is vaxxed.

80% - 52% = 28% of vaxxed people seemed to have "shifted" in what they think about the jab, now. I guess if you add in the 20% remaining of unvaxxed, it comes to 48%.

Just about half the population does not support the authoritarians.

Funny. The MSMs and their toadies like to sport the we got the sheep to kneel 80% marker.

----------

Foghorn (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

If you lop off both the East Coast and the West Coast in Canada and in the U.S. you're left with a whole bunch of undesirable bitter clingers that just want big government to go away.


Hmmm, that gives me an idea.

 :Thinking:

----------

Neo (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> 52% of Canadians support taxing the unvaccinated





Turn off your propaganda receiver.

----------

Madison (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Neo

> Turn off your propaganda receiver.


It was the same over here when the Brexit vote was revealed, 52% of the voters wanted to leave the EU, 48% wanted to stay in the EU, they couldn’t get their heads around the fact how democracy works.

Democratically 52% of Canadians who are the majority want to fuck you up!  :Smile:

----------


## Canadianeye

> It was the same over here when the Brexit vote was revealed, 52% of the voters wanted to leave the EU, 48% wanted to stay in the EU, they couldn’t get their heads around the fact how democracy works.
> 
> Democratically 52% of Canadians who are the majority want to fuck you up!


Jesus. Now I'm really confused. Brexit was an experimental vaccine injected into UK subjects, against their will?

Not sure I can keep up with all this breaking news.

----------


## Neo

> Jesus. Now I'm really confused. Brexit was an experimental vaccine injected into UK subjects, against their will?
> 
> Not sure I can keep up with all this breaking news.


Eh? Wtf?

Believe it or not Brexit was all about a vote to leave the European Union. What went over your head was it was a Democratic vote…….winner take all.  The 52% of the people who voted to leave the EU were more than the 48% that wanted to stay in it……that’s why it was called a Democratic vote.

52% of Canadians  Democratically do not agree with the unvaccinated and want then fined.

----------


## El Guapo

> It was the same over here when the Brexit vote was revealed, 52% of the voters wanted to leave the EU, 48% wanted to stay in the EU, they couldnt get their heads around the fact how democracy works.
> 
> Democratically 52% of Canadians who are the majority want to fuck you up!


Dude..


You're going to have to learn the difference between some fuckwit opinion poll and a national plebiscite.


Try google definitions.

----------

old dog (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Your own government just repealed all mandates a couple of days ago Neo.
Or haven't you heard?

----------

old dog (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## crayons

Great Thread and I'm Happy to SEE the Canadians "Fired Up"

I saw a photo today of an old 5-ton 6 wheel drive, 10 on the ground Oshkosh snow plow with about 20 Canadian flags mounted on it.

What a Hoot!

----------

El Guapo (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Dude..
> 
> 
> You're going to have to learn the difference between some fuckwit opinion poll and a national plebiscite.
> 
> 
> Try google definitions.


I'm sure he's googling referendum by now. Good lord. Then he'll look up Brexit with the word referendum. Then he'll google opinion polls. Then he'll look up Canadian referendums.

By the time he is done that, he'll post - Guns bad. Vax good...or some such thing. /shrug

----------

El Guapo (01-28-2022),Hillofbeans (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Well, I hope the truckers get something done; but to me, it looks like something between the Stop Obamacare rally (useless, and remember, Botox Nan tried to make it into a racist riot there, too) and January 6.

I don't doubt that Justine True-D'oh is hiding; but he's got no cause to.  Law-abiding citizens are no threat - which is why they're ignored, always.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> All the authorities need do is close all the truckers roads into cities.


Good, they can fucking starve to death.  That's beautiful!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Physics Hunter

It's not just the Convoy drivers, it's the people lining the sides of the road and overpasses in Arctic temps cheering the drivers on.
This is clearly not a stunt, it is a movement.

With all these truckers protesting and not delivering crap, I hope all those city leftwits and elites have to go on a starvation diet and look at their vehicles with empty gas tanks.

----------

El Guapo (01-28-2022),old dog (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Fredericton New Brunswick representin'


https://www.facebook.com/669720047/v...66640147805630

----------

old dog (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

6.8 million in donations so far:
https://www.gofundme.com/f/taking-ba...om-convoy-2022


 It should be noted that the organizers have pledged that any surplus monies from the fund after this is over will be donated to Canadian Veteran's organizations.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Physics Hunter (01-28-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Starting to get loud!

https://www.facebook.com/jeff.martin...10083817714671

----------

El Guapo (01-28-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Really looking forward to the aerial footage that will come out of this.

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...13803564035513

----------

El Guapo (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

For all the back seat drivers out there

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Wellington St right now

----------

Mainecoons (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This woman who immigrated to Canada to escape communism gives an asshat Global News 'reporter' an education. This is the state of 'journalism' in Canada now. Sneering fuckwits who can't even be bothered to hide their incredible bias-_ arguing_ with people who they should be _interviewing_.

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Camp (01-29-2022),Captain Kirk! (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),Hillofbeans (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),Rutabaga (01-29-2022)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

She's going to be re-educated.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Camp (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Mr. Claws (01-29-2022),old dog (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

The commies won't put up with that.

----------

El Guapo (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

You tell them, Gina!!

----------

Camp (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Rutabaga (01-29-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

*'what do you mean by freedom?*'

what a stupid question; canadian journos are just as cucked and fucked as the msm in the u.s.

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Camp (01-29-2022),Captain Kirk! (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),Rutabaga (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> *'what do you mean by freedom?*'
> 
> what a stupid question; canadian journos are just as cucked and fucked as the msm in the u.s.


 It used to be just one state broadcaster -the CBC(bad enough)...but now they ALL get _government subsidies_. IOW, they're owned by the government.

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Camp (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),Mr. Claws (01-29-2022),Rutabaga (01-29-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

I've come across a couple different live feeds... I could watch them ALL day - probably for days on end.  Unfortunately I've got other sh*t that needs done.  

It's one hell of a great feeling to see what's going on.

 :Icon Thumleft:

----------

Camp (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Esdraelon (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Convoyreports.com  This is RebelNews live coverage.

They have some incredible drone footage from Ottawa, and are working on uploading man on the street stuff.

----------

Camp (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Esdraelon (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

FYI shadow protests are taking place everywhere across Canada

Here's some folks going to a demonstration @ Niagara falls

https://www.facebook.com/bp.denison/...32736434086194

----------

Camp (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Langley BC to Vancouver

https://www.facebook.com/aliciajohns...60848892197401


https://www.facebook.com/ryan.kulbab...74748002880090

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Italy!

https://www.facebook.com/salvatore.a...57599188159702

----------

Kodiak (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Lloydminster Alberta

https://www.facebook.com/nicole.harv...52981908421901

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Edmonton

https://www.facebook.com/ABBlueSkies...28745384256775

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

This group says they've got people on the ground as well as in the air.  I'm looking forward to all the aerial footage that comes of this.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/313721467377056

----------

El Guapo (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

:Headbang:

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

Did you know in England the MSM does not report anything from any country with resistance to the COVID scam? The Trudeau thing - the German resistance etc etc etc etc.
This is why Boris Johnson and his silly Christmas party, rule breach, is on our news 24/7. The first reporting of the party peaked out s they invented a second party and here is the irony......
millions of people in England are more concerned over this party than ever they were on the thousands of deaths of elderly people in care homes. from loneliness. I know people who literally said -"it has to be done to protect us from covid". 
Now if that dont tell ya the world is FUCKED. Then stop telling me about Jews and blacks because I am all worn out with it.

----------

Camp (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Did you know in England the MSM does not report anything from any country with resistance to the COVID scam? The Trudeau thing - the German resistance etc etc etc etc.
> This is why Boris Johnson and his silly Christmas party, rule breach, is on our news 24/7. The first reporting of the party peaked out s they invented a second party and here is the irony......
> millions of people in England are more concerned over this party than ever they were on the thousands of deaths of elderly people in care homes. from loneliness. I know people who literally said -"it has to be done to protect us from covid". 
> Now if that dont tell ya the world is FUCKED. Then stop telling me about Jews and blacks because I am all worn out with it.


 Whoever controls the media, controls the mind.

Jim Morrison

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Pretty big turn out in Ottawa considering that it's -20° C there today

----------

Dubler9 (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

heres a woman that escaped what asshats like this so called "reporter" wants to bring to the world.


2 to the chest, 1 to the forehead.

----------


## El Guapo

Artur Pawlowski... the activist pastor you may have heard of... live feed in Calgary


https://www.facebook.com/ArturPawlow...89594465402520

----------

Dubler9 (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Pierre Poilievre weighs in

----------

Dubler9 (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> More than a thousand Albertans in hundreds of trucks and vehicles have descended on Albertas Coutts border and have stopped all cross-border travel.
> 
> The Western Standards James Finkbeiner is at the Coutts border and said he can see American truckers lining up on the other side of the border to block access from the south.
> 
> A line-up of trucks stretches back at least 18-km from the border, said Finkbeiner.
> 
> Nothing is moving on either side of the border.


UPDATE: Farmers blockade Coutts border crossing - The Western Standard

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Common (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),dinosaur (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),old dog (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

Civil disobedience at its finest!

Keep on truckin!

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Common (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Hillofbeans (02-03-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),old dog (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

I just start to be proud of my country again  :Smiley20:

----------

Big Dummy (01-29-2022),Common (01-29-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-29-2022),dinosaur (01-30-2022),El Guapo (01-29-2022),Kodiak (02-01-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),old dog (01-30-2022),teeceetx (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

That is all  :Cool20:

----------

Big Dummy (01-30-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-30-2022),dinosaur (01-30-2022),Karl (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),Physics Hunter (01-31-2022),Quark (01-30-2022),Trinnity (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Quark

That's good. It's liberty vs. power.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-30-2022),dinosaur (01-30-2022),El Guapo (01-30-2022),Karl (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> That is all


Love it!

----------

Big Dummy (01-30-2022),dinosaur (01-30-2022),El Guapo (01-30-2022),Hillofbeans (01-30-2022),Karl (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),Quark (01-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Also:

Freedom Convoy's gofundme is just a few bucks short of 9 million dollars today.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),Quark (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Also:
> 
> Freedom Convoy's gofundme is just a few bucks short of 9 million dollars today.


Where are the 9 millions $  :Thinking:

----------

Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Where are the 9 millions $


Listening to one of the mods earlier today in one of the walkie-talkie pages, they said that GFM was being overseen by a group of lawyers and accountants, and being handled properly.  No other detail other than they weren't concerned.   :Dontknow:

----------

El Guapo (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),Quark (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Listening to one of the mods earlier today in one of the walkie-talkie pages, they said that GFM was being overseen by a group of lawyers and accountants, and being handled properly.  No other detail other than they weren't concerned.


Handled properly... :Thinking: 
The Go Fund Me account is supposed to be for TRUCKERS expenses !!!

----------

Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Handled properly...
> The Go Fund Me account is supposed to be for TRUCKERS expenses !!!


There has to be admiration costs and there has to be administrators. The problem is corruption with kind of money.

----------


## Karl

> That is all


There's another one on its way to Washington DC..

In "Support" of Canucks Trucking Protest..

https://www.zerohedge.com/commoditie...-diesel-prices

----------

El Guapo (01-30-2022),Physics Hunter (01-31-2022),Quark (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=673741860486232

----------

Camp (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022),Physics Hunter (01-31-2022)

----------


## Karl

Let's bring on a "CONVOY"..

----------

Quark (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Love it!


That almost looks like Terminator 2 scene

----------

US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> Handled properly...
> The Go Fund Me account is supposed to be for TRUCKERS expenses !!!


Lawyers gotta eat too!  Often.......

----------

Karl (02-03-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> There's another one on its way to Washington DC..
> 
> In "Support" of Canucks Trucking Protest..
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/commoditie...-diesel-prices


 Truckers all over the world are doing the same... it's amazing.

----------

Karl (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),Quark (01-30-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Truckers all over the world are doing the same... it's amazing.


Welp I can't go..

Only Local and my employer said "Nope"..

Their Truck & their Fuel Bill so I guess that's that

----------


## El Guapo

The farmers have arrived!

https://www.facebook.com/steven.witt...39043333635532

Farmers have also been very active at prairie border crossings and slow rolls. Keeping the pressure on. :Thumbsup20:

----------

Karl (02-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),Quark (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Welp I can't go..
> 
> Only Local and my employer said "Nope"..
> 
> Their Truck & their Fuel Bill so I guess that's that


 Not everyone can be there. Send a double-sawbuck or two to their gofundme.

----------

Karl (02-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),Quark (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Dan40

How's this gonna solve supply chain problems?:-)

----------

Karl (02-03-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> How's this gonna solve supply chain problems?:-)


Oh, it'll screw the pooch, but for great reason.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Wow, those people have their messaging shit wrapped tight!  Nicely done!

Kicked CBC out of the presser!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

El Guapo (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Wow, those people have their messaging shit wrapped tight!  Nicely done!
> 
> Kicked CBC out of the presser!


 The agitprop media is taking a drubbing in comments sections of every laughable smear tactic story they put out. NOBODY'S buying it.

----------

Camp (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022),Physics Hunter (01-31-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

You hear the phrase 'the world is watching' from a lot of fuckwit nobodies trying to advance ersatz movements and political agendas...


THIS is the real deal. _The world really is watching._

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The agitprop media is taking a drubbing in comments sections of every laughable smear tactic story they put out. NOBODY'S buying it.


I know, I have been following.

And the shit they are throwing is laughable.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## Traddles

Screen-Shot-2022-01-31-at-11.53.57-AM-600x142.png

----------


## El Guapo

> How's this gonna solve supply chain problems?:-)


Uh...it's not about solving supply chain problems.

 It's about (dis)solving tyrannical government overreach.

----------

Karl (02-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Carpe diem, you useless toads

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-01-2022),Lone Gunman (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022),teeceetx (02-01-2022),Wilson2 (02-01-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

So true.  Where are the political opposition leaders?

If any of these "leaders" came to the protest and spoke and rallied the people he would be Prime Minister in no time.

Maybe there is no opposition and Canada has a uniparty just like the USA?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-01-2022),El Guapo (02-01-2022),Lone Gunman (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> So true.  Where are the political opposition leaders?
> 
> If any of these "leaders" came to the protest and spoke and rallied the people he would be Prime Minister in no time.
> 
> Maybe there is no opposition and Canada has a uniparty just like the USA?


 
 No maybe about it. This inaction proves it. _This protest is a gift_ to any actual opposition.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-01-2022),JMWinPR (02-01-2022),Lone Gunman (02-01-2022),Mr. Claws (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Wilson2 (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Looks like some Conservatives haven't been caught napping

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...64#post2976664

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),US Conservative (02-01-2022)

----------


## Jeb!

> So true.  Where are the political opposition leaders?
> 
> If any of these "leaders" came to the protest and spoke and rallied the people he would be Prime Minister in no time.
> 
> Maybe there is no opposition and Canada has a uniparty just like the USA?


Conservative parties everywhere are run by leaders who are compromised (think Paul Ryan, Theresa May, John Boehner, ect.). The problem is it's not in the interest of politicians to want less government control. While left-wing parties attract sociopaths who are hungry for power, right-wing parties attract snakes who are in it for the money, so they're frequently bought off.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Wilson2 (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Two more blockades have commenced in Alberta!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...41724&sfnsn=mo

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Looks like towing companies are refusing to assist the RCMP in removing trucks in Coutts

https://www.facebook.com/81179351222...9265028140397/

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

This is freakin' awesome. Trudeau is taking a beating.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-03-2022),Kodiak (02-01-2022),Madison (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Good.

Just, good.

Wise that they picked a crossing into Montana.  There's more sympathy here for them than, say, International Falls or Niagara Falls.

This will only work if they HOLD FAST.  I hope they've figured out ways to get provisions in...they may have to be there, weeks.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The Ottawa action is an incredible phenomenon for sure, but what's going on in southern Alberta is going to force their hand.
Kenney's on the hot seat. Saskatchewan has dropped mandates

----------

Hillofbeans (02-03-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Conservatives get on it!

I hear the conservatives tried to pass a resolution on blackface and Treudeus side blocked it.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The RCMP thought they were going to cut the truckers off from food and fuel, in a bid to starve them out. The local farmers had a different opinion of that:







> Canadian farmers break through police barricades to support Truckers who blocked the US CANADA highway. As Trudeau now uses authoritarianism to try and stop the inevitable, the farmers of Canada are having nothing of it. This video shows them just simply driving around the nit wit cops while they just stand around looking at each other.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),crcook84 (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),Mr. Claws (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),Swedgin (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-02-2022),Wilson2 (02-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

I'm loving this. So proud of these people.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),Oceander (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022),Wilson2 (02-02-2022)

----------


## Quark

Yup. I saw that earlier. The RCMP will back tomorrow in force to begin arrest. That'll really get the US and Canada economies moving and fill the shelves. So where do they plan on putting all the people they plan on arresting? Has Canada got it's version of the gulags in Siberia some place? Unless they figure if they arrest a few everybody will just go home with their tails between their legs. But once you have nothing to live for you might just as well die on the front lines.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Yup. I saw that earlier. The RCMP will back tomorrow in force to begin arrest. That'll really get the US and Canada economies moving and fill the shelves. So where do they plan on putting all the people they plan on arresting? Has Canada got it's version of the gulags in Siberia some place? Unless they figure if they arrest a few everybody will just go home with their tails between their legs. But once you have nothing to live for you might just as well die on the front lines.


 This is a provincial matter. Premier Kenney better quit parroting blatantly idiotic stories from the lugenpresse and start getting his shit together. It's not a game anymore.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yup. I saw that earlier. The RCMP will back tomorrow in force to begin arrest. That'll really get the US and Canada economies moving and fill the shelves. So where do they plan on putting all the people they plan on arresting? Has Canada got it's version of the gulags in Siberia some place? Unless they figure if they arrest a few everybody will just go home with their tails between their legs. But once you have nothing to live for you might just as well die on the front lines.


Sasquatchewan?

----------

JustPassinThru (02-03-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yup. I saw that earlier. The RCMP will back tomorrow in force to begin arrest. That'll really get the US and Canada economies moving and fill the shelves. So where do they plan on putting all the people they plan on arresting? Has Canada got it's version of the gulags in Siberia some place? Unless they figure if they arrest a few everybody will just go home with their tails between their legs. But once you have nothing to live for you might just as well die on the front lines.


They'll probably put em in with the Jan 6 crowd.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Cloward Piven is a two edged sword.

Get the food delivering people, and the food producing people this is heading exactly where I think it will.

Go Canuckians!

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Hillofbeans (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022)

----------


## Hillofbeans

:Cool20:  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Mr. Claws

Wonder when the Canadian military's gonna be called out, I'm astounded it hasn't happened yet.

----------

Quark (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

The flaw in the system to punish people is space. When 20 people protest, you take them to jail. When 5,000 people protest what the hell do you do with them? And if you arrest the truck drivers who transports your needed items across the county. You can bet that if they start taking truck drivers to jail the rest of them will stop working. The government has a BIG problem here.

----------

Mr. Claws (02-03-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

well I did some reading up, so i knew a bit more about Canada.


So it seems, as far as I gather, that Canada was established as the OPPOSITE of the USA. The people who fled north did so with horror at the American Civil war, and the countries' motto "Peace Order and Good Governance" seems to be a direct sticking up of two fingers at the USA's "Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness". It seems to me Canada was set up from day one as a authoritarian, totalitarian nanny police state, where the Government decides everything for you and no dissent is allowed. Its anti revolutionary to its core, and a bastion of the Global elite.  Hence why its covid approach has been hard core.

----------

US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I'm loving this. So proud of these people.


Totally !!!!

----------

Quark (02-02-2022),teeceetx (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> This is a provincial matter. Premier Kenney better quit parroting blatantly idiotic stories from the lugenpresse and start getting his shit together. It's not a game anymore.


And they supposed to do the same thing in National Assembly Quebec City too
and see that other dumbfucker=== Quebec PM Francois Legault

----------

El Guapo (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

They ain't leaving.  :Headbang:

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),crcook84 (02-02-2022),East of the Beast (02-03-2022),Lone Gunman (02-02-2022),Mainecoons (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-02-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

the po-po is scared...

they are on the wrong side of history and KNOW it...

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## crayons

This is interesting @ MOUNTIES FOR FREEDOM

"As Mounties For Freedom continues to grow, we are being connected with millions of people across Canada who share a common goal - the right to choose without coercion.

Together we are defending and fighting for the rights and freedoms of every Canadian"

----------

El Guapo (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> the po-po is scared...
> 
> they are on the wrong side of history and KNOW it...


 Zair just folloving _OR-dahs._

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> This is interesting @ MOUNTIES FOR FREEDOM
> 
> "As Mounties For Freedom continues to grow, we are being connected with millions of people across Canada who share a common goal - the right to choose without coercion.
> 
> Together we are defending and fighting for the rights and freedoms of every Canadian"


 Nice find. A little sus, but I'll be looking into what that's all aboot.

----------

Madison (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

I'm shocked that nobody pointed out that less than 100 miles away there was a country that needed 32,000 truck drivers NOW. If I owned my own rig I would have pointed it out & headed south.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## Camp

Very interesting video.

I think the truckers did an admirable job of keeping cool and keeping focused on ending restrictions.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Zair just folloving _OR-dahs._



drawing that government check; 'can't touch this.'

turdeaux's bitches.

----------

Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## Madison

> And they supposed to do the same thing in National Assembly Quebec City too
> and see that other dumbfucker=== Quebec PM Francois Legault


I did put sub titles under the video ---
he said that it's very hard to make Politicians to WAKE UP ---WE will fix the problem 




That is that guy that Quebec PM Francois Legault  is afraid of:
*Bernard «Rambo» Gauthier*

----------


## US Conservative

Love it!!!

When you piss off the truckers and farmers you have screwed up.

----------

El Guapo (02-02-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Zair just folloving _OR-dahs._


we have heard that before...

at the Nuremburg trials...

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Quark (02-02-2022)

----------


## Quark

The police have to chose liberty or power. If they choose power the police will ultimately lose.

----------

Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-02-2022)

----------


## Quark

> the po-po is scared...
> 
> they are on the wrong side of history and KNOW it...


 You are right. The RCMP is scared shitless. The RCMP know that once the fuse is lite there's no turning back death will range supreme and Canada will be in full civil war.

----------

Camp (02-03-2022),Madison (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-02-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Lol the Police Chief of Ottowa has asked people to stop calling 911 to ask where Trudeau is.

----------

El Guapo (02-02-2022),Madison (02-04-2022),Mr. Claws (02-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> *US truckers slam Facebook for removing page organizing DC freedom convoy: 'Censorship at its finest'
> *
> Jeremy Johnson, who set up the Facebook group, said his personal account was also removed, prompting him to contact a civil rights attorney to discuss the next steps. "They like to silence people that speak the truth," Johnson said of his Facebook ban.


US truckers slam Facebook for removing page organizing DC freedom convoy:  | Fox News

----------

Hillofbeans (02-03-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-03-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

AwakenWithJP on YouTube has an awesome video on the convoy.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> AwakenWithJP on YouTube has an awesome video on the convoy.


https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-T-Be-Stopped!

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Lol the Police Chief of Ottowa has asked people to stop calling 911 to ask where Trudeau is.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Well, it's just getting the word out - what a slimeball operation is Face___k.  

They have no redeeming social value.  It's ALL...LEFTISM.

No one with any other views, is welcome, or will be tolerated.

So the truckers better get it off their phones.

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> US truckers slam Facebook for removing page organizing DC freedom convoy:  | Fox News


They've got another one started:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/2711696262309046 

As well as on Telegram: Convoy to DC 2022

It'll be interesting to see what comes of this.  I hope they're able to get even half as much participation as the Canadians.

----------

El Guapo (02-03-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> They've got another one started:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/2711696262309046 
> 
> As well as on Telegram: Convoy to DC 2022
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what comes of this.  I hope they're able to get even half as much participation as the Canadians.



Joined  :Thumbsup20:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-03-2022)

----------


## Camp

All over now obvious Covid and vaccine lies.

The UK gave the Canada Brandon cover to just end the mandates.

----------


## Canadianeye

Astounding the RCMP don't understand they are the Brownshirts.

----------


## Canadianeye

Unfortunately, no one withing their organizations is connecting the obvious dots.

They have to "convey" (just like the RCMP conveyed a threat that the might have to ramp up aggression against them if they don't end this), they have to "convey" that they can ramp it up to, with extraordinary consequences.

#yellowvests France + #Truckers.

The yellowvest activtists operating in small groups of people brought France and the thug Macron to it's knees.

You add that activist tactic, globally, with truckers as well blocking and restricting all arteries leading into cities...across the world, in every single nation - and this shit, all this mandate shit is done in a heartbeat.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-03-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Very impressive.I wish we Brits weren't so docile sometimes.Problem is,will the authorities ratchet things up and bring in the army?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The flaw in the system to punish people is space. When 20 people protest, you take them to jail. When 5,000 people protest what the hell do you do with them? And if you arrest the truck drivers who transports your needed items across the county. You can bet that if they start taking truck drivers to jail the rest of them will stop working. The government has a BIG problem here.


Strength in Numbers.

That's part of strategy.  That, of course, is why Face___k and Twatter and all the Usual Suspects, pull down any group that's not singing the Party Line.  PREVENT ORGANIZATION and thus, large numbers.

But this time, the moronic Elites have overplayed their hand.  This is ONE SINGLE ISSUE that truckers, with their unique lifestyle and outlook, can immediately rally around.  And they have been prepped - Hours-Of-Service and logbook and weight laws, have become incredibly onerous over the years.  

This was the straw that broke the truckers' tolerance.

I wish them well and I wish them more numbers.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Just saw online that there are 70 tractors headed to the border crossing at Sarnia Ontario.

I'll post a thread if and when I get more about it.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Karl

> How's this gonna solve supply chain problems?:-)


Gosh I don't know

----------


## Karl

> Uh...it's not about solving supply chain problems.
> 
>  It's about (dis)solving tyrannical government overreach.


Creating a "Crisis"...

Aka The "NEW-REST"

----------


## Dan40

> Uh...it's not about solving supply chain problems.
> 
>  It's about (dis)solving tyrannical government overreach.


But, but, but, supply chain IS a problem too.  We don't eat lunch meat but the wife reports there was NONE in the store today.  Totally empty shelves.  That is food to some people.  Back in racing days we are it, called it mystery meat.  But then the politicians in power now probably are the actual cause of supply chain problems.

----------


## El Guapo

Pastor Pawlowski is speaking...this guy's on fire  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),Camp (02-04-2022),Karl (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

That is an awful lot of RMCP not being harassed, attacked or killed.

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),Camp (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Pastor Pawlowski is speaking...this guy's on fire


Heard abuncha Farmers broke though the "blockade" with their tractors..

That was "Zero-Hedge" of course and at Truckers Forum one of the Mods just "Hated" Tyler Durden of "Fight Night" declared it a "Crackpot" Source off that

----------

El Guapo (02-04-2022)

----------


## Karl

> That is an awful lot of RMCP not being harassed, attacked or killed.


Why should they be "Killed"..

Better Yet why would the Cops wanna "Kill" Em..

Bet ya Dollars 2 Doughnuts more than roughly "Half" them Officers "Support" the Convoy

----------

Camp (02-04-2022),Mr. Claws (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Heard abuncha Farmers broke though the "blockade" with their tractors..
> 
> That was "Zero-Hedge" of course and at Truckers Forum one of the Mods just "Hated" Tyler Durden of "Fight Night" declared it a "Crackpot" Source off that


It's all true and it's happening right now. They're making a stand. This is where it's going to go down. Not Ottawa.

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),Karl (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Why should they be "Killed"..
> 
> Better Yet why would the Cops wanna "Kill" Em..
> 
> Bet ya Dollars 2 Doughnuts more than roughly "Half" them Officers "Support" the Convoy


 No they support them. If they did they would be surrounding the PM and the “elected” flunkies, hauling them off to jails.

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...-T-Be-Stopped!


Dude started out as a hippy vegan and now is pro liberty, pro gun, etc.

Watching how he's changed over the last few years has been awesome.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


Knowing blackface is in hiding, I have a sense of disguist, and some anger.  It's amusing but in a pitiful way.


How do you and your countrymen feel about this?

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Knowing blackface is in hiding, I have a sense of disguist, and some anger.  It's amusing but in a pitiful way.
> 
> 
> How do you and your countrymen feel about this?


 My feelings about turdo are no secret as I'm sure you're aware... his little disappearing act is enough to embarrass any rational human being. Libtards are not rational, unfortunately. Maybe this will open some eyes. I think it will. He's imploding.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),US Conservative (02-04-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> well I did some reading up, so i knew a bit more about Canada.
> 
> 
> So it seems, as far as I gather, that Canada was established as the OPPOSITE of the USA. The people who fled north did so with horror at the American Civil war, and the countries' motto "Peace Order and Good Governance" seems to be a direct sticking up of two fingers at the USA's "Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness". It seems to me Canada was set up from day one as a authoritarian, totalitarian nanny police state, where the Government decides everything for you and no dissent is allowed. Its anti revolutionary to its core, and a bastion of the Global elite.  Hence why its covid approach has been hard core.


It also was largely populated by Tories and English sympathizers from the revolutionary War.  (You guys probably have a different name for the conlflict.

----------


## El Guapo

> No they support them. If they did they would be surrounding the PM and the “elected” flunkies, hauling them off to jails.


 The mounties do what they're told to do. Make no mistake.

----------

Big Dummy (02-04-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Here's Artur Pawlowski's speech/homily from the stream an hour ago. Pretty powerful stuff

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),Camp (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

> The mounties do what they're told to do. Make no mistake.


Every one of their vehicles should be sitting on four flat tires right now. With tow trucks refusing to come to their aid. But what would a terrorist like me know?

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022),Karl (02-04-2022),Kodiak (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Every one of their vehicles should be sitting on four flat tires right now. With tow trucks refusing to come to their aid. But what would a terrorist like me know?


In America 2020 while the BLM "Movement" just Rioted, Torched, even Looted while the Cops stood back..

Me thinks somewhat outta the "Frustration" and "Demonized" after George Floyd. 

Many just said "Screw It" and Stood Back

----------


## El Guapo

> Every one of their vehicles should be sitting on four flat tires right now. With tow trucks refusing to come to their aid. But what would a terrorist like me know?


 Speaking of towing...Tow trucks in Alberta and the Ottawa area have all come down with covid I hear. These elitist klown politicians are so out of touch that they don't even realize that _truckers are their customers._ They'll never get another service call from anyone ever again if they hook up just one truck.

----------

Big Dummy (02-04-2022),Brat (02-04-2022),Karl (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Speaking of towing...Tow trucks in Alberta and the Ottawa area have all come down with covid I hear. These elitist klown politicians are so out of touch that they don't even realize that _truckers are their customers._ They'll never get another service call from anyone ever again if they hook up just one truck.


How about the "Supply" Chains..

Canada trucks Live Cattle to our Slaughter Houses we pack Refer Trailers full of Product back North

----------

Brat (02-04-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

The Media is blacking them out more each day. That is a problem.

In fact, I watch ABC evening news (I'm over the air now) and they've never mentioned it that I can recall.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Those of you with "cable" have you seen any coverage and if so, what networks?

----------


## El Guapo

> well I did some reading up, so i knew a bit more about Canada.
> 
> 
> So it seems, as far as I gather, that Canada was established as the OPPOSITE of the USA. The people who fled north did so with horror at the American Civil war, and the countries' motto "Peace Order and Good Governance" seems to be a direct sticking up of two fingers at the USA's "Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness". It seems to me Canada was set up from day one as a authoritarian, totalitarian nanny police state, where the Government decides everything for you and no dissent is allowed. Its anti revolutionary to its core, and a bastion of the Global elite.  Hence why its covid approach has been hard core.


 You don't know jack shit.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022)

----------


## Quark

> It's all true and it's happening right now. They're making a stand. This is where it's going to go down. Not Ottawa.


I hope so. Ottawa has fizzled out.

----------


## El Guapo

> I hope so. Ottawa has fizzled out.


Not by a long shot. It's ongoing and not leaving anytime soon. What I meant is that Albertans are going to bring this thing to a head before it happens in the east.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Here's Artur Pawlowski's speech/homily from the stream an hour ago. Pretty powerful stuff


That's what's needed a leader and the Polish minister is the leader they need. The Ottawa Freedom Convoy lacks a leader so that protest is probably going to fizzle out.

----------


## Quark

> How about the "Supply" Chains..
> 
> Canada trucks Live Cattle to our Slaughter Houses we pack Refer Trailers full of Product back North


This is war. Some of us will died. That's the price of freedom.

----------

Big Dummy (02-04-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Not by a long shot. It's ongoing and not leaving anytime soon. What I meant is that Albertans are going to bring this thing to a head before it happens in the east.


The police in Ottawa say the protesters are down to about 250 people right now although the police admit they expect that to pick up by the weekend. So we'll see.

----------

Brat (02-04-2022),Camp (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Straight from the organizers. Not filtered through agitprop media:

----------

Camp (02-04-2022),Common (02-04-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-04-2022),Knightkore (02-04-2022),phoenyx (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-04-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

The presstitutes were truly a hostile bunch.

----------

El Guapo (02-04-2022),Knightkore (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> The presstitutes were truly a hostile bunch.


IKR? Lawyer asks for any questions regarding the gofundme, and some soybitch goes on a rant. " Trudeau can't do anything! The thit-ithenth are terrified! Therth tho much noith!! When are yew leeving? reeee!''

lol.

 The absolute state of 'journalism' in Canada.

----------

Camp (02-04-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-04-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> IKR? Lawyer asks for any questions regarding the gofundme, and some soybitch goes on a rant. "Therth tho much noith!! When are yew leeving? reeee!''
> 
> lol.
> 
>  The absolute state of 'journalism' in Canada.


He treated them just like their god biden treats them. He just stated what they had to say and left. That was great. Those assholes are going to be pissed that they are getting a taste their beloved prog leader medicine.

----------

Camp (02-04-2022),El Guapo (02-04-2022)

----------


## Madison

> My feelings about turdo are no secret as I'm sure you're aware... his little disappearing act is enough to embarrass any rational human being. Libtards are not rational, unfortunately. Maybe this will open some eyes. I think it will. He's imploding.


I remember Elections 2015 ---I wanted to kill my TV 

 :Riot: 
I was about to blow up !!!!



Donald Trump once accused Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's mom of sleeping with all the Rolling Stones (Brandon Bell/Getty Images, Instagram/ @justinpjtrudeau)

Evidence here : I think she slept with the whole Studio 54
 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sham-book.html


Another HUGE scandal :  SNC Lavallin 
One of the biggest shit ever ===WE CHARITY 
And so on ...scandals after scandals
https://castefootball.us/index.php?t...trudeau.36683/
Is this pic not weird to you...





Btw is he sleeping with his mother  :Thinking:

----------


## Trinnity

> You don't know jack shit.


Neither do I. What is Canada really like? (I really have no clue)

----------


## Trinnity

Trudeau's still hiding?

----------


## Quark

This could be the civil war that breaks up Canada.

----------


## El Guapo

> This could be the civil war that breaks up Canada.


Outside of the communist hive of Vancouver, the west has zero representation in Ottawa. None.

----------

Brat (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Neither do I. What is Canada really like? (I really have no clue)


Just like the US. With a few less guns.

----------

Madison (02-04-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Farmers arrive in advance of tomorrow's freedom protest 





 Toronto was once the jewel of the north. Now just another liberal shithole overrun with third world detritus and elitist liberal garbage. Such a shame.

----------

Camp (02-05-2022),Kris P Bacon (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Physics Hunter (02-05-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Most truckers use their trucks like a mobile home anyway, but where will the farmers sleep?

----------

Camp (02-05-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The cracks are starting to form:




> Here for the long-haul': No end in sight to Coutts blockade on Day 7
> Protesters got a boost to their cause as they wrapped their sixth day of blocking the only 24-hour border crossing in Alberta when Premier Jason Kenney said the province would move toward lifting restrictions, including the Restriction Exemption Program, early next week.
> 
> Author of the article:Josh Aldrich
> Publishing date:Feb 04, 2022  •  6 hours ago  •  4 minute read


'Here for the long-haul': No end in sight to Coutts blockade on Day 7 | Edmonton Sun

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> A large truck convoy may be heading towards Vancouver tomorrow.
> 
> Daily Hive has been made aware of numerous reports that have been circulating online  primarily through Facebook groups  that a large event called the Media is the Virus Convoy will be travelling through the Lower Mainland on Saturday, ending downtown with an anti-media rally.
> 
> A Facebook event page suggests the group behind this convoy is Stand United, and it says that the convoy will begin in Langley at the Silver City Colossus Theatre before heading to Vancouver.


 expected for anti-media convoy in Vancouver tomorrow | News


 Doesn't look like anything's 'winding down', to me.

----------

Madison (02-05-2022),MisterVeritis (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

...and they have(not for long) an 'Excellent' rating.  Make your feelings known, if you wish:

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/go...wTnCSUsPPgkAvw

----------

Camp (02-05-2022),East of the Beast (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),MisterVeritis (02-05-2022),Oceander (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),wbslws (02-05-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Done. Knife stuck in up to the hilt. Very satisfying.

----------

Camp (02-05-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Oceander (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## wbslws

Thanks for the info.  I left my stinky review for these maggots.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Yawn... and the only people reading it are those who post a rating... people stop sending money, THAT they'll notice.

----------

JustPassinThru (02-05-2022)

----------


## Neo

Only idiots have given money to the truckers.

----------


## Neo



----------


## nonsqtr

> ...and they have(not for long) an 'Excellent' rating.  Make your feelings known, if you wish:
> 
> https://www.trustpilot.com/review/go...wTnCSUsPPgkAvw


They've suspended the TrustPilot page.

More censorship from the PTB.

Well, doesn't matter. They're done, they're finished.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Oceander (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> They've suspended the TrustPilot page.
> 
> More censorship from the PTB.
> 
> Well, doesn't matter. They're done, they're finished.


Unfreakinbelievable!

I'm glad I got mine in before they pulled that nonsense.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Only idiots have given money to the truckers.


I often wonder what is like to lack independent thinking skills, and to never have felt pride in making your own choices. 

Is playing the 'yessah, massa, sir; may I please have more?' lifestyle really all that great?

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Kodiak (02-05-2022),MisterVeritis (02-05-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Done. Knife stuck in up to the hilt. Very satisfying.


And I broke it off in them.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Oceander (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

They're being hit swift and hard.  Here's their latest pivot:

FB_IMG_1644076547882.jpg

----------

East of the Beast (02-05-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I often wonder what is like to lack independent thinking skills, and to never have felt pride in making your own choices. 
> 
> Is playing the 'yessah, massa, sir; may I please have more?' lifestyle really all that great?

----------

East of the Beast (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> They're being hit swift and hard.  Here's their latest pivot:
> 
> FB_IMG_1644076547882.jpg


That's shutting down the effort to support FREEDOM. GoFundMe will be hurt by this and should. They're a donation platform and shouldn't engage in political games-playing by picking and choosing. 

Civil disobedience is a respected and long honored tradition of civilized people. It's proper and noble and should be respected as the voice of the People who are the last line of defense against the transgressions of thieving and controlling politicians. 

All I can say is if you use them, don't designate any portion of your donation as a donation to the GoFundMe site. You control that. If possible, use another way, and I don't mean Paypal.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),MisterVeritis (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Camp

Now we broke TRUST PILOT.

Not so trusty after all.

Alert




GoFundMe's profile page on Trustpilot has been temporarily suspended while we investigate an unusual increase in reviews related to recent media attention.

Although we understand you want to voice your opinion about things in the news and issues trending on social media, Trustpilot is a place for feedback based on genuine buying and service experiences

The page will be reinstated following our investigation, and any reviews that do not relate to a genuine experience will be removed.

Due to the significant influx of reviews we cannot guarantee that reviews provide a genuine representation of the business.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The freedom covnoy 2022  campaign @ GiveSendGo is presently under DDOS attack


https://givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022

----------

Camp (02-05-2022),East of the Beast (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Now we broke TRUST PILOT.
> 
> Not so trusty after all.
> 
> Alert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Trustpilot is a place for feedback based on genuine buying and service experiences


 Having a company rake in dough for weeks only to seize it unlawfully isn't a genuine experience, apparently. Broken Trust Pilot.

 To put that in context, gofraudme worded their reason as 'the demonstration turned into an occupation...and unlawful actions ... '. Hundreds were happy to point out that GFM happily shepherded BLMs money through riots, murders, chaz/chop and other OCCUPATIONS. Never made BLM jump through 'distribution strategy'  and other hoops paperwork hoops _-to this day-_ before handing over a *tiny fucking fraction* of _their_ money.

 Insult after egregious insult. Bordering on _criminal._ I'm sure all these and more comparisons will be brought up at the inevitable lawsuits the klownz @ GFM are in for.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> The freedom covnoy 2022  campaign @ GiveSendGo is presently under DDOS attack


See?

Where are the conservatives?

Where are they?

Anyone who doesn't think this is a war is blind.

These dumb fucking commies are ATTACKING us.

They do what commies always do - beginning with stealing your money.

Then they got their goddamn propaganda machines painting all the conservatives like we're mentally ill or something - which is ANOTHER thing commies do 

Conservatives better wake up. We are being entirely fucking LAZY right now, and it's going to cost us our freedom.

FIGHT BACK !!!

Don't just talk about it, do it.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

You think _American_ MSM is ridiculous? This is what passes for a 'public opinion poll' at a major Toronto newspaper:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),US Conservative (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Only idiots have given money to the truckers.


https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...37/655/73c.jpg

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Huge protests are going on today in major cities and towns all over Canada today, and the Canadian 'news media'...


_is silent._

----------

Madison (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

LIVE in Toronto

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This is @ Avenue Rd. and Bloor St., a major thoroughfare/intersection ...that's A LOT of people.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

As I'm watching, the people are angry because the police 'made a deal' with truckers and farmers to 'disperse for the night' and come back and parade today. They lied. They're blocking the trucks/tractors from coming back.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Clowns.  They need to air this...

il Donaldo Trumpo on Twitter:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Unfreakinbelievable!
> 
> I'm glad I got mine in before they pulled that nonsense.



903 pages of reviews on trust pilot slagging GoFundMe off  before they suspended it, thats about 20,000 bad reviews.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Trudeau is a straight up authoritarian and a shameless racist. He hates his own citizens.


And mocks them over and over.



But then, leftists are always hypocrites, thieves, and haters.



This is former governor Ralph Northam and Congressman Adam Schiff. No one but them knows who was who and they ain't telling. When democrats get in trouble, they wait it out and stay, like the cockroaches they are.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm not allowed to say what I want to happen to these democrats and leftists, but whatever you're thinking, triple it.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

And another one bites the dust. Trustpilot has closed the page.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The freedom covnoy 2022  campaign @ GiveSendGo is presently under DDOS attack
> 
> 
> https://givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022



see

Fascists Strike Back: GiveSendGo Hit With DDOS Attack to Stop Trucker Convoy Fundraiser

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

NOW @ Milk River/Coutts  .Saturday afternoon feb 5 

https://www.facebook.com/ABBlueSkies...7415221376537/

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Clowns.  They need to air this...
> 
> il Donaldo Trumpo on Twitter:


Wooohooooo !!!! Excellent !!!
Canada flag and Trump 2024  :Headbang:

----------


## El Guapo

Vancouver...

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Clowns.  They need to air this...
> 
> il Donaldo Trumpo on Twitter:


Supporters of the truckers convoy joining the protest on horseback in Ottawa. The city is electric right now.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),US Conservative (02-05-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> Supporters of the truckers convoy joining the protest on horseback in Ottawa. The city is electric right now.


Awesome it's triggering the libs in Ottowa.

And Justin turdo is still in hiding.

----------


## Trinnity

> You think _American_ MSM is ridiculous? This is what passes for a 'public opinion poll' at a major Toronto newspaper:


My God!

_...not enough facepalms in the world..._

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022)

----------


## Neo

Canadians are behaving like the French sheep farmers in the 70s

----------


## El Guapo

Riders head to Coutts in support of the truckers:

webm.red - Riders To Coutts

----------

Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I'm not allowed to say what I want to happen to these democrats and leftists, but whatever you're thinking, triple it.


I'd go to jail for saying it this country.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> I'd go to jail for saying it this country.


Want me to go to the border and holler it over?

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Trinnity (02-05-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

*Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said he will investigate GoFundMe for  ‘fraud’ after the site ‘commandeered $9 million’ in donations for truck  drivers protesting COVID mandates in Canada**Florida  Gov. Ron DeSantis said he will open an investigation against GoFundMe  for cancelling the Freedom Convoy's fundraising page on Friday**GoFundMe  had removed the page for the Canadian truckers protesting COVID  mandates, which raised $9 million, and said customers must order refunds**The company added that any left over money would be given to other charities**The fundraising website received severe backlash and stated on Saturday that all the money would be refunded in 7-10 days* *GoFundMe  removed the page after police reported violence during the protest,  which has gone on for eight days at Canada's Parliament in Ottawa*
*


Ron DeSantis said he will investigate GoFundMe for commandeering $9 million in donations | Daily Mail Online
*

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said he will investigate GoFundMe for  ‘fraud’ after the site ‘commandeered $9 million’ in donations for truck  drivers protesting COVID mandates in Canada*
> 
> 
> *Florida  Gov. Ron DeSantis said he will open an investigation against GoFundMe  for cancelling the Freedom Convoy's fundraising page on Friday**GoFundMe  had removed the page for the Canadian truckers protesting COVID  mandates, which raised $9 million, and said customers must order refunds**The company added that any left over money would be given to other charities**The fundraising website received severe backlash and stated on Saturday that all the money would be refunded in 7-10 days* *GoFundMe  removed the page after police reported violence during the protest,  which has gone on for eight days at Canada's Parliament in Ottawa*
> *
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis said he will investigate GoFundMe for commandeering $9 million in donations | Daily Mail Online
> *


Nice.

We really like Ron.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Givesendgo is back up and currently stands at $1,500,000


https://www.givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Givesendgo is back up and currently stands at $1,500,000
> 
> 
> https://www.givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022


Wow!  I blinked and it increased a million.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

This is what happens in a nation that abandons morality, honesty...abandons its code of ethics.

You can trust NO ONE.  Not this fund-raising site.  Not THE REVIEW site.

Not the "Fact-Checkers" - who only check fealty to the Party Line.

You can trust nobody.

You would essentially have to hand your dollars over to those truckers, personally...except you can't trust the dollar, anymore, either.  Nor can you trust government, which is making that demonic Jab a condition of crossing borders.  FACTS NOTWITHSTANDING.

This is a sample of Hell.  Chaos and deceit everywhere.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said he will investigate GoFundMe for  fraud after the site commandeered $9 million in donations for truck  drivers protesting COVID mandates in Canada**Florida  Gov. Ron DeSantis said he will open an investigation against GoFundMe  for cancelling the Freedom Convoy's fundraising page on Friday**GoFundMe  had removed the page for the Canadian truckers protesting COVID  mandates, which raised $9 million, and said customers must order refunds**The company added that any left over money would be given to other charities**The fundraising website received severe backlash and stated on Saturday that all the money would be refunded in 7-10 days* *GoFundMe  removed the page after police reported violence during the protest,  which has gone on for eight days at Canada's Parliament in Ottawa*
> *
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis said he will investigate GoFundMe for commandeering $9 million in donations | Daily Mail Online
> *


Outstanding. :Thumbsup20:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> see
> 
> Fascists Strike Back: GiveSendGo Hit With DDOS Attack to Stop Trucker Convoy Fundraiser


See, this is cyberwarfare. But some here want to deny that the civil was has begun.

Just because there isn't protracted shooting is meaningless.

----------


## El Guapo

> Givesendgo is back up and currently stands at $1,500,000
> 
> 
> https://www.givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022


Still pretty slow, but that's to be expected as I'm sure they're inundated with donors.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

I think I’ll start a funding site.Maybe call it”Wegotyourback.com”

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Camp (02-06-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-06-2022),Madison (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022),Rutabaga (02-05-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This man speaks for me.

----------

Camp (02-06-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-06-2022),Madison (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),Rutabaga (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Camp (02-06-2022),Lone Gunman (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),teeceetx (02-06-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

he gets it...they worry about noise...

HOW ABOUT YOU WORRY ABOUT NO FOOD BEING TRUCKED IN?
as usual, the progs get it all assbackwards...

idiots...

----------

Camp (02-06-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-06-2022),Madison (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

How about they get hissy that GoFundMe denied the truckers service?????

I do however think that they are making a mistake overly pissing off the population.
I think they would do better to have the people with them, or at least sympathetic.

----------

Rutabaga (02-06-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

Should change its name to : Gofuckyu.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

now at $2.2m

----------

Oceander (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Karl

Justin Trudeau needs to just "Back-Off"..

Let the "Truckers" Blow-Off some steam...

Justin Trudeau has to be an "ELISITS" Bastards..

So outta "Touch"..

Did ya know many of Canada's Truckers are "SIKHS". 

NOW here in AMERICA we call then "Towel-Heads" not even "Knowing" they a Completely Different "Faith" & Race...

I remember after 9/11 World Trade Center..

Was abuncha "Violence" against them people running Gas Station and Taxi Cabs..

One came on to Good Morning American ...

----------


## Camp

That was a perfectly stated stance.

Righteous indignation is unstoppable.

Those residents chose to live at the center of government as a benefit and convenience to them.  They are experiencing the other side of the coin and would be better served by joining and supporting an end to a two year long exercise in futility.

----------

El Guapo (02-06-2022),Lone Gunman (02-06-2022),Madison (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> How about they get hissy that GoFundMe denied the truckers service?????
> 
> I do however think that they are making a mistake overly pissing off the population.
> I think they would do better to have the people with them, or at least sympathetic.


So many people did get hissy about the gfm fiasco.  That's why Trustpilot shut reviews down in record time.

"The population" needs to get "overly pissed off", and if this is what does it - good!!

That'll show they're waking up from their gov't-induced coma which is the hard part.  Then they can learn to direct that anger in the right direction and join the truckers. 

Appeasing and accommodating the population is exactly the last thing that's needed.

----------

El Guapo (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> How about they get hissy that GoFundMe denied the truckers service?????
> 
> I do however think that they are making a mistake overly pissing off the population.
> I think they would do better to have the people with them, or at least sympathetic.


 That's not how protests work. If everyone is in agreement, a protest is unnecessary.
 You should see how the media here is framing the gfm debacle- they are applauding it. They seem to think it's perfectly legal to just steal people's money that are in opposition to the government so they can't oppose anymore.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The government owned Canadian media is in overdrive this morning, btw. Desperately trying to convince people that they didn't see what they saw with their own eyes yesterday. 
 Even the comments sections of online stories(one's that even allow a scintilla of feedback) are devoid of dissenting opinions now. I gave up when my comments disappeared minutes after posting them.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

There was a single donation a few hours ago of...



drumroll...



*
$215,000 USD!*  :Headbang:

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

8 hours after my last post  we are now at $3m

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Oceander (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

I've heard quite a lot of people say that they've gotten their refunds back and then doubled their donation through givesendgo.  That's what I'll do when I can get in.

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),El Guapo (02-06-2022),Hillofbeans (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Lambton County OPP have closed down a portion of Highway 402 in Sarnia, Ont. due to a truck convoy.
> 
> 
> Police have closed the westbound lane between Modeland Road and Blue Water Bridge.
> 
> OPP are also asking commercial traffic going to the U.S. to use Windsors Ambassador Bridge instead.


https://globalnews.ca/news/8598987/h...-truck-convoy/

 :Headbang:   git 'er dun boys

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-06-2022),Esdraelon (02-06-2022),Karl (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Site being DDOSed again atm

----------


## Karl

> https://globalnews.ca/news/8598987/h...-truck-convoy/
> 
>   git 'er dun boys


On Glen Beck Program..

Justin Trudeau tried call the Convoy "RACIST"..

IN CANADA many truckers are "Sikh" or refugees of War Zones of "Sikh" Faith .

Also many "Indigenous" Tribes of Arctic Circle Canada have discovered TRUCKING as way to "Provide" for their Families and Villages

So Truedeu claims of "Racist" Rednecks gonna need an Entire "Convoy" of "Dump Trucks" haul away that garbage

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-06-2022),Esdraelon (02-06-2022),Kodiak (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Esdraelon

BOO YAH!!!
I hope our truckers get organized and begin moving before Biden's sturmtruppen can get ahead of them and prevent them from closing off DC and some other cities.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-06-2022),Karl (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Karl

> BOO YAH!!!
> I hope our truckers get organized and begin moving before Biden's sturmtruppen can get ahead of them and prevent them from closing off DC and some other cities.


My Uncle told me back when I was a kid the Feds where gonna "Raise" the Diesel Tax like a nickel or 5 "cents" cover road repairs..

 Back in the 1970s called a "Real" Strike..

Owner-Operators & Independents shut down went Home..

Company Driver's "Employees" had no "Choice"

The "Strike" Breakers who went out at "Night" got Shot At, and Bricks thrown through windshield off Overpasses.

Again we are talking a FREAKING "Nickel" a Gallon

----------

Camp (02-07-2022)

----------


## Freewill

What are folks going to say when BLM or Antifa again shuts down a highway?

Point is, the truckers should be careful not to over play their hand.

----------


## Freewill

> My Uncle told me back when I was a kid the Feds where gonna "Raise" the Diesel Tax like a nickel or 5 "cents" cover road repairs..
> 
>  Back in the 1970s called a "Real" Strike..
> 
> Owner-Operators & Independents shut down went Home..
> 
> Company Driver's "Employees" had no "Choice"
> 
> The "Strike" Breakers who went out at "Night" got Shot At, and Bricks thrown through windshield off Overpasses.
> ...


Diesel fuel back in 1970 was some where around .50 cent/gal.  So, 5 cents would be 10 percent increase that came directly out of what the truckers were making.  An increase like that now does not.

----------

Karl (02-06-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> What are folks going to say when BLM or Antifa again shuts down a highway?
> 
> Point is, the truckers should be careful not to over play their hand.


If BLM can get what they want by blocking traffic, then so can the truckers.

----------

Camp (02-07-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Diesel fuel back in 1970 was some where around .50 cent/gal.  So, 5 cents would be 10 percent increase that came directly out of what the truckers were making.  An increase like that now does not.


Wanna see what "Diesel" co$ts today..

This was Thursday or Friday at The Kenosha B/P Travel Center off Route 342 Exit of I-94

This will "Run" Me approximately 2 Days..

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> Wanna see what "Diesel" co$ts today..
> 
> This was Thursday or Friday at The Kenosha B/P Travel Center off Route 342 Exit of I-94
> 
> This will "Run" Me approximately 2 Days..


yeppers a lot more now then when what it was.  Of course you are also making a lot more.

Instead of fixing the price of energy Biden distracts us with talk of war.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),Karl (02-06-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Wanna see what "Diesel" co$ts today..
> 
> This was Thursday or Friday at The Kenosha B/P Travel Center off Route 342 Exit of I-94
> 
> This will "Run" Me approximately 2 Days..


Got ya' beat.

This is today in Spokane, WA.

Screenshot_20220206-184035_Facebook.jpg

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),Karl (02-06-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Gas was $1.89 here, right before Biden was sworn in. Now it's $3.04 to $3.29 in my general area and down  the road a bit. I count myself lucky. But other things went way up.

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),Freewill (02-07-2022),Karl (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Got ya' beat.
> 
> This is today in Spokane, WA.
> 
> Attachment 65459




 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Hey, I'm only paying $6.40 a gallon in Van.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),Karl (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Real inflation is ten to thirty per cent. Who the heck can afford that for very long, especially those on fixed incomes?  Thanks, Joe.

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),Karl (02-06-2022),MisterVeritis (02-11-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Hey, I'm only paying $6.40 a gallon in Van.

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Diesel fuel back in 1970 was some where around .50 cent/gal.  So, 5 cents would be 10 percent increase that came directly out of what the truckers were making.  An increase like that now does not.


I think the ever  sadder "State" of Affairs is Half a Century ago people "Willing" 2 Do Something..

Today half these morons got an iPhone shoved up their ass or Stoned Out on "Fetnyl"

----------

Camp (02-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Speaking of fuel, the fuckwits in Ottawa have began seizing fuel from truckers and threatened to arrest anyone bringing fuel, food, or anything else to the truckers.
 It's about to the hit fan:

*Police target fuel supply for 'Freedom Convoy'*




> Ottawa police moved to cut off fuel supplies to the "Freedom Convoy" demonstrators occupying downtown Ottawa, hours after Mayor Jim Watson declared a state of emergency due to the ongoing demonstration.
> 
> Dozens of armed police officers and firefighters moved into a parking lot at the Ottawa Baseball Stadium on Coventry Road just before 7 p.m. Sunday, seized 3,200 litres fuel being stored in the parking lot.
> Police have also said several people were arrested downtown on mischief charges for transporting fuel to demonstrators.


Police target fuel supply for 'Freedom Convoy' demonstration in Ottawa | CTV News

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

*Thread is sticky.*

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Karl

> Gas was $1.89 here, right before Biden was sworn in. Now it's $3.04 to $3.29 in my general area and down  the road a bit. I count myself lucky. But other things went way up.


Ya know @Trinnity hate to bring this up


Before Obama the Bush Jr  had gas up like $3/$4 a gallon before the Mortgage Crash of 07/2008


Not cracking upon ya just way I was "raised" ya don't be Dis"INGENUOUS"

This new "ESG"  Investment Ideology and "Younger" Folks buying into Global Warming gonna really "Raise" Prices..

$3/$4 dollars a gallon today look like when we were Kids and Our Folks thought 75 cents a Dollar was the "Stratosphere"

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> 


 :Grin20:   Leaving those everywhere I can.

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),El Guapo (02-06-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Hey, I'm only paying $6.40 a gallon in Van.


Damn. That equivalent to just over $5 here.   :Wtf20:

----------


## El Guapo

Looks like the great fuel grab was a bust...I'm hopefully optimistic"




> Good news:
> The truckers appear to be comfy AF and undeterred after police stole some non trucker fuel.
> Intimidation fail.


https://gab.com/PepeLivesMatter17/po...54637730589987

video here ^^^^

----------

Camp (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Apparently everybody is going to troll the cops in Ottawa tomorrow by carrying a jerry can. Hundreds of people.  But they'll be empty!

----------

Authentic (02-07-2022),Camp (02-07-2022),MisterVeritis (02-11-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Karl, the dems caused the mortgage crises and I can't stand the Bushes. Don't assume things about me.

----------


## El Guapo

Lots of people carrying jerry cans. The fuckwits have created a new freedom symbol.

----------

Canadianeye (02-07-2022),MisterVeritis (02-11-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Soy Boi came out of hiding.

Just long enough to call the truckers white supremacists and confederate
sympathizers.

He can consume a Satchel of Richards.

----------

El Guapo (02-07-2022),FNguy (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Ambassador bridge has been blockaded. _Good._ This isn't going away until egregious violations of Canadian charter rights go away. _Not before._








> An ongoing protest in Canada over COVID-19 vaccine mandates spilled over into Detroit Monday evening via the Ambassador Bridge. 
> 
> The protesters blocked traffic on the largest international suspension bridge and prevented motorists from passing, with signs calling for an end to the mandates. 
> 
> The bridge to Canada in Detroit has been closed, according to the Michigan Department of Transportation, and motorists should use the tunnel rather than the bridge, or head to the Blue Water Bridge that goes from Port Huron to Sarnia, Ontario.



Protesters in Canada block Ambassador Bridge


Sarnia's blocked too, bruh.

----------

MisterVeritis (02-11-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Rex Murphy, noted Canadian political pundit weighs in. FINALLY- a glimmer of main stream media support for freedom:




> It is getting very rich, this protest. Rich and raw. Very much so; as each day passes and the protest deepens and extends to areas beyond its initial phase, the country is witness to a depth of division not seen in decades. The prime minister is nowhere to be seen, nowhere to be heard.
> 
> Rich and raw  Ill expand on these adjectives, but must note first and condemn the sublimely arrogant, despicable actions of the wretched GoFundMe autocrats.
> 
> What mind of a cabbage told you that you had the right to refuse to pass on $9 million donated in good faith to a democratic cause?
> 
> What is it about these internet gods with their fat billions and their laptops of gold, that they think they should be the judges of that which is right, and that which is not? Who shall speak on Twitter and who shall not? Who shall be allowed to assemble in the temple of Facebook and who shall be stricken from its pages?
>   Who knew that GoFundMe operates as the woke court of cancellation culture? As an utterly self-nominated moral clearing house? These monies we shall pass on to those for whom they were donated. But those we shall stay and send wherever the wind shall list  for those who drive trucks and do manual labour belong not under the wing of GoFundMe Inc. The intrusion of the tech monarchs into the politics of our democracies is grim and dangerous.
> Rich in the sense that issue after issue is mingling with this ever-swelling protest, greatly broadening from the original impulses that brought it about. It started around mandates and triple vaccines as they affected a single industry, but it is now so much more. It is among other things, a contest over civil rights; the guttering of the Charter; about Canadian politics as seen from the metropolises of central Canada versus the view from the always less regarded concerns and sensibilities of rural and Western Canada.
> ...


Rex Murphy: Freedom Convoy protests have exposed the deep divisions in our nation | National Post

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

GiveSendGo for the truckers is @ $7+ million USD (8.8M cad)at the moment.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Jackboot thug cops rough up 78 year old man for blowing his horn.  :Angry4:

----------

MisterVeritis (02-11-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Soy Boi came out of hiding.
> 
> Just long enough to call the truckers white supremacists and confederate
> sympathizers.
> 
> He can consume a Satchel of Richards.


Who made him start shaving again?

I thought the beard was a nice touch.  Proof there was at least some testosterone in his blood...

----------


## Neo

> Got ya' beat.
> 
> This is today in Spokane, WA.
> 
> Attachment 65459


You have  it easy.stop whining, its £6.80 a gallon here  
 1litre = £1.49.   1 gallon = 4.5litres

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> You have  it easy….stop whining, it’s £6.80 a gallon here  
>  1litre = £1.49.   1 gallon = 4.5litres


False equivalency.  We bow to no one here, but God.

----------

El Guapo (02-11-2022),Rutabaga (02-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> False equivalency.  We bow to no one here, but God.


 It's always baffled me how euro thralls are so proud of being oppressed.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-11-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> It's always baffled me how euro thralls are so proud of being oppressed.


Same.

It's actually pretty sad. 

FB_IMG_1644594536576.jpg

----------

El Guapo (02-11-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

It looks like they're still encamped in Ottowa. 

Trudeau is about as welcome as a fart in church.

----------


## El Guapo

> It looks like they're still encamped in Ottowa. 
> 
> Trudeau is about as welcome as a fart in church.


 They are. The cops are doing their level best to start shit, but this is a disciplined bunch. They're not taking the bait- they know turning the other cheek leaves the government powerless. 
 More trucks are arriving all the time, btw.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> They are. The cops are doing their level best to start shit, but this is a disciplined bunch. They're not taking the bait- they know turning the other cheek leaves the government powerless. 
>  More trucks are arriving all the time, btw.


I pray the US has that level of discipline.  I'm sure not betting on that though.

----------

El Guapo (02-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I pray the US has that level of discipline.  I'm sure not betting on that though.


 Hard to say at this point whether it's a winning strategy or not. I'm hoping world opinion will get the back room boys to rein in little potato.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Hard to say at this point whether it's a winning strategy or not. I'm hoping world opinion will get the back room boys to rein in little potato.


Personally, I'd love to see some old-fashioned ass kicking. 

But, I understand the argument for the protesters to remain as peaceful as possible.

----------

El Guapo (02-17-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

*Bikers Rolling Thunder headed to Ottawa*
https://albertapressleader.ca/?p=38604

 :Dontknow:

----------


## Trinnity

What's their goal?

----------


## JustPassinThru

I hope to God they have a goal.

And a Plan B.  And Plan C.

Because we KNOW that Castro True-D'oh isn't gonna like it.  And when a tinpot dictator doesn't like something, he gets nasty.

Seizing the property of those he no likee.  Bikes, gear, bank accounts...jobs...children.

If they're ready for violent revolution, I salute them; but they f'n better well have a plan.  And if they're NOT, they better have a way to keep anon and get out of town when the Canuk Tonton Macoute come in.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

I know a few vet's mc club members from Alberta. I haven't heard anything about a run to Ottawa.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-21-2022)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I know a few vet's mc club members from Alberta. I haven't heard anything about a run to Ottawa.


I hope it's not one of these civic-service clubs, like the (H-D sponsored) Harley Owners' Group.

They'll get their ass handed to them and their property destroyed.  And probably their lives ruined.

Hope it's a two-percent group, ready to light a few little flames, to, you know, purify the PM's residence.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (04-21-2022)

----------

